
New medical procedure could delay menopause by 20 years - HillaryBriss
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/04/medical-procedure-delay-menopause
======
teslabox
There used to be a paper from a Harvard Law student on the school’s website
about the Estrogen scam. As I recall, the paper told of how a drug company
figured out they could get estrogens from the urine of pregnant horses. They
put the estrogens into a pill and called it PREMARIN (PREgnant MARes urIN)
[0], and told women their premenopausal problems came from not having enough
estrogen.

Horse piss was a big business for big pharma. Then one day a doctor said, ‘we
ought to do a study to see if women are actually benefitting from their
estrogen supplementation’. This was the Womens Health Initiative. The study
was stopped early [1] when the preliminary results found that women were
actually getting cardiovascular problems and cancer from the horse urine.

This is as should have been expected. Estrogen is the end of the chain in the
steroidogenesis [2] pathway... steroids are made from cholesterol, they are
transformed, used then disposed of by the liver. Supplementing the tail end of
the chain (estrogen) instead of the start of the chain (pregnenolone) causes
all sorts of problems.

Progesterone supplementation is supposed to also delay menopause for aging
women, but it’s not as profitable or fancy, and doctors tend not to start with
simple treatments.

(edit1: references)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjugated_estrogens#Contraind...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjugated_estrogens#Contraindications)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women%27s_Health_Initiative#HT...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women%27s_Health_Initiative#HT_component_findings_and_ensuing_events)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steroid#Steroidogenesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steroid#Steroidogenesis)

